# Warrenton, OR, Moon, F, 4.5y,



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Looks pure, not sure if urgent with AC though, move or delete if incorrect.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12820802










blithe spirit, with sunny charm, Moon is 4.5 years old and spayed

Clatsop County Animal Control Services 
1315 SE 19th ST. 

Warrenton, OR 97146 
Phone: (503)861-7387

Email: [email protected]


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Warrenton, OR, Moon, F, 4.5y SABLE*

Looks like a beautiful sable dog to me....


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Warrenton, OR, Moon, F, 4.5y SABLE*

bump


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Warrenton, OR, Moon, F, 4.5y SABLE*

I have contacted the Shelter today. They are not open until tomorrow. I did send an e-mail

Paula


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Warrenton, OR, Moon, F, 4.5y SABLE*

A shelter employee responded to my e-mail. Weather permitting I will pick her up tomorrow.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Warrenton, OR, Moon, F, 4.5y SABLE*

awesome, as an adoptee or foster?


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Warrenton, OR, Moon, F, 4.5y SABLE*

A rescue dog.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Warrenton, OR, Moon, F, 4.5y SABLE*

keep us updated


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Warrenton, OR, Moon, F, 4.5y SABLE*

I can't get to her today as we had a snow event and there is to much snow in the mountains for my car. I am in touch with the shelter. She is not at risk currently of PTS. There is a boarding facility close to the shelter, and I will make arrangments to board her if I can't get to her soon.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Warrenton, OR, Moon, F, 4.5y SABLE*

awesome keep us updated


----------

